

Opposition Comments to §1201 DMCA Copyright Exemption Requests - sinak
http://copyright.gov/1201/2015/comments-032715/

======
sinak
It's a real long-shot that this is going to get enough upvotes to appear on
the homepage, but it's really interesting stuff.

After the mess of the last triennial §1201 DMCA exemption (unlocking exemption
was removed, causing a kerfuffle), a coalition of organizations rallied around
this year and petitioned for a whole host of important exemptions.

These are the opposition comments - its fascinating to see content creators
and equipment manufacturers come out and argue for why people shouldn't be
able to use and modify the devices/content they've purchased.

The original petitions for exemptions can be found here:
[http://copyright.gov/1201/2014/petitions/](http://copyright.gov/1201/2014/petitions/)

